# Policy on SPAM



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 26, 2003)

*MartialTalk Policy on SPAM:*

Spam has grown to a big problem on the Internet. MartialTalk.com does not accept the use of Spam e-mail and will never use, sell or provide your e-mail address for such purposes. 

Spam e-mail sent to any address in the MartialTalk.com domain may be investigated and ISPs contacted and asked to terminate the "spammer's" Internet access.

MartialTalk.com does not mind people advertising their business in the appropriate forums, but usually spam e-mail is sent to millions of people without thinking first, and without any targeting, because it has a very low cost. People usually think twice if something cost more than five bucks. There are a lot of other, more appropriate, channels on the Internet and in other media to advertise.

===

Q- What is SPAM as it relates to this forum?

A- SPAM is defined as the sending of unrequested/unwanted solicitations through either our Private Message system or email system. It is also the posting of commercial advertisement messages where not specifically approved.

===

Q- What specifically is forbidden?

A- Messages that fit the following criteria that are sent 'cold'. 'Cold' meaning, you didn't ask for it, it just showed up in your email box or PM box.

-Visit my new forum
-Visit my new website
-Buy this product
-Go to this event
-Obvious adverts in non-advertisement forums

===

Q- What happens if I violate this policy?

A- Depending on the severity of the offence, you may be warned, suspended or even banned.

===

Q- But people never look there / But I thought it would be appropriate for everyone / etc.

A- If your message needs to reach that broad of an audience, you have several ways to relate it in a board friendly manner. 
- You are allowed up to -3- duplicate messages per topic. Note, this does not mean do a small rewording and post it more times.
- You can approach an Admin about including it in the board-wide announcements. 
- You may purchase a premium banner ad. The rates are affordable.

===

Q- What is not SPAM?

A-
- Official emailings from the forum administrators.
- Automatic messages sent to inform you of a new private message or responce to a thread. (These you can turn off in the MyAccounts area)

===
This policy will be updated as necessary.
===


----------



## arnisador (Sep 1, 2003)

Can there be any doubt about our policy on SPAM???


----------

